# Katy trout



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

I know pond trout aren't exactly the bread and butter of our state fishing opportunities, but they are fun for a quick afternoon trip. Hit Mary Jo Peckham with big_zugie today. We landed three and missed a few more on small flashy lures on ultralights. Better stringer than most people out there. Left one rod each with dough bait on it with no takers while we threw lures. Good to feel something on the end of the line.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Hot black skillet with a table spoon of real butter and a little salt and pepper with him in the center. It would really make a plate look good.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice size trout.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

FISHROADIE said:


> Nice size trout.


That was the smallest. Other 2 were better, and some of the hits and fights where fish got off were probably better yet. Didn't see any close to this size taken on the powerbait dough.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

mary jo peckham park.....ha ha I have my membership......that's my work out gym.


----------



## chriscashman (Dec 27, 2010)

aggiemulletboy said:


> I know pond trout aren't exactly the bread and butter of our state fishing opportunities, but they are fun for a quick afternoon trip. Hit Mary Jo Peckham with big_zugie today. We landed three and missed a few more on small flashy lures on ultralights. Better stringer than most people out there. Left one rod each with dough bait on it with no takers while we threw lures. Good to feel something on the end of the line.


What time of the day did you get the most action? I rolled up there a few weekends ago right after they started stocking it. The pressure was pretty thick and I only saw 1 trout taken out of about 30 fisherman all morning long.

I also tried dough and some classic rooster tails on 4lb.....

Regards,
Chris C.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

We got there at like 4:30 pm or so weekdays are best. Action can be dawn to dusk out there depending on the day


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

johnmyjohn said:


> Hot black skillet with a table spoon of real butter and a little salt and pepper with him in the center. It would really make a plate look good.


Great!!! Now I am really hungry! LOL

I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## chriscashman (Dec 27, 2010)

aggiemulletboy said:


> We got there at like 4:30 pm or so weekdays are best. Action can be dawn to dusk out there depending on the day


Cool. Thanks! I'll get out there and give it another shot when there's less pressure. Lots of the guys were using thick line and heavy tackle. I'm sure they were somewhat spooked.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I used to hit both lakes in the South Montgomery County Area (Bouroughs Park, and Carl Barton Park). It's fun the first time or so, but those trout, sure are tiny!!! I finally started giving mine to someone who couldn't catch 'em, or just throwing them back. Good Luck!


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

tbone2374 said:


> I used to hit both lakes in the South Montgomery County Area (Bouroughs Park, and Carl Barton Park). It's fun the first time or so, but those trout, sure are tiny!!! I finally started giving mine to someone who couldn't catch 'em, or just throwing them back. Good Luck!


I looked at both the parks and suspicions were confirmed.
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/management/stocking/trout_stocking.phtml

The trout are tiny because they come from the Jasper hatchery. I usually only fish at places stocked by AE Wood because their fish are better sized. Here is an AE Wood fish from College Station. It was over keeper size by speckled trout standards:


----------



## wugdiddle (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey AMB...long time. It is Rainbow Time at Tom Bass lll but now you have gone and shown everyone our secret lure. WUG


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

wugdiddle said:


> Hey AMB...long time. It is Rainbow Time at Tom Bass lll but now you have gone and shown everyone our secret lure. WUG


Haha they have yet to know how to work them though and where! Let's just say that they prefer a special retrieve this year!


----------



## wugdiddle (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey AMB, went to Tom Bass lll today with the wife around 3:30 left in a little over an hour with our limit....great afternoon taking fish off HER HOOK!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi Wug!!! Nice trout guys.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

wugdiddle said:


> Hey AMB, went to Tom Bass lll today with the wife around 3:30 left in a little over an hour with our limit....great afternoon taking fish off HER HOOK!


Nice! Good job on the bows! Now you just need to get over to a pond that has some fish from AE Wood. Add a little size to them!


----------



## wugdiddle (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi MrsCT, Fun afternoon at TB lll 10 Trout = 2LBS


----------

